# A Disconcerting Trend...getting Stoned



## RATZ (3/8/14)

The other day i come across this:-


And then this morning read this article:- If you think e-ciggs are controversial, wait until e-joints flood the market.

As a long haired haired beach-bum from Durban, I am very aware of the stigma carried by public opinion and media portrayed stereotypes. This type of thing could do serious harm to the view of e-ciggs as a healthier choice and lead to reactionary legislation by people who don't take/have the time to gather the facts.

Public opinion is a powerful force and things like this need to be stamped out early. I don't have much to add to what Vapestar said so I'll leave you to watch the video. Probably the only time I agree with him.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## devdev (3/8/14)

Nice video @RATZ 

He could have expressed all of that in about 5 minutes, but the message is very important


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/8/14)

That's the thing I hate loathe and detest about these videos... they drone on and on about the same thing when they could type it out in one sentence! Give me @PeterHarris video's or those slide show videos anyday! I only really watch Rip these days!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RATZ (3/8/14)

Seems to be a thing that reviews go on forever. I guess living in a place where internet is fast and uncapped, allows you to express your opinion in the most drawn out way possible..


----------



## DoubleD (3/8/14)

This guy is high as a kite! lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK (4/8/14)

Are you going to ban apples because people smoke out of them?? 






Unfortunately vaping marijuana is a safer alternative for the people out there that use it. 

Marijuana is actually starting to change in the public perspective.
Many studies have shown medical benefits as well as it being a massive industry that can stimulate the economy.

How much money are Colorado and Washington making?
Colorado and Washington, the only two states that currently allow marijuana for recreational use by adults, are set to generate millions in tax revenue from legalization. In Colorado, economists project $30.6 million in taxes will be collected during this fiscal year, The Denver Post reports. An additional $17.3 million should hit tax coffers from the sale of medical marijuana during this time, the state forecasts.
Washington, which saw its recreational marijuana market open up earlier this month, will likely also make eight figures annually from the move. Despite a tax rate Moody's calls "a major deterrent for consumers [who could instead obtain a medical card]," the state estimates it will bring in $51.2 million between 2015 and 2017, The Washington Post reports.


The world is going through an evolution stage, public perception is about to change on many things =D

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## devdev (4/8/14)

Good point Markk, but unfortunately South African perception seems to be about 5-10 years behind overseas trends. 5 years in the large regional areas, and 10 years out in the sticks.

I think Oom Frikkie and tannie Marie would really do much better for the next ten years if they don't think vaping has anything to do with drugs. There is enough resistance and struggle to establish legitimacy behind what we already have. Associating drugs with it is going to make us take several large steps backwards.

Just my

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## MarkK (4/8/14)

Solid point sir  I forget that most people are not part of progressive internet culture ;D

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## hands (4/8/14)

this was gonna happen. a marijuana smoker would get the same benefits we get if he/she is vaping THC rather than smoking a joint. i don't smoke marijuana but if i did i would probably rather vape it. as far as i know THC don't kill people and they suffer from the same problems people do that wanted there nicotine fix but got it from inhaling lots of other toxic junk form smoke. i don't think its good for electronic cigs
but i also think that all the nonsense will blow over eventually. if not they are gonna have a real tough time wiping out vaping. people are creative and i am sure its not gonna end with marijuana.i hope it does not impact our vaping pleasures.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## huffnpuff (8/8/14)

For academic purposes:

MJ Glycerine:


----------

